# Type and women with hairy legs/pits/etc



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

ericajoy said:


> These kinds of online polls will have invalid results regardless of the question. If I want to make a scientific inquiry into a topic such as temperament and grooming habits in females, I would go about it much differently. My primary motivation in posting this here is to see how various types respond in this forum to this question with the hope that it would open up a discussion. I am sorry if this type of use of this forum goes against the rules or what you think is acceptable. I chose to put it here rather than in another sub forum because I thought I was more likely to reach a broad audience of people interested in personality psychology.
> 
> Is the goal here really to come up with some answer like only p's shave or only n's shave? No. If there is any goal at all, it is the sharing of perspectives regarding temperament, female beauty, grooming, culture, cultural conditioning, social history, feminism, advertising, self-esteem, aesthetics, kinesthetics, personal power, motivation, consumerism, the environment, values, etc.


It's fine, I actually figured this is where you are coming from, but when you post a topic of discussion in the MBTI subforum in which the connection to MBTI is not apparent, you may need to be more elaborate with the etiology of your premise.

p.s. i've said all i have to say on this topic.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Kayness said:


> It's fine, I actually figured this is where you are coming from, but when you post a topic of discussion in the MBTI subforum in which the connection to MBTI is not apparent, you may need to be more elaborate with the etiology of your premise.
> 
> p.s. i've said all i have to say on this topic.


I second this.


----------



## Heatherdera (Aug 18, 2011)

I shave my pits, but I tend to not shave my legs very often. I have thin, fine leg hairs and I never wear shorts or skirts.


----------



## Miracles seeker (Dec 10, 2010)

You Sir Name said:


> I'm an INFP and currently my legs and arm pits are unshaven.
> I prefer to do this for a number of reasons.
> 1: Why should I remove hair from my body? I honestly can't find a logical reason to.
> Any time I ask a "Pro-shaver", they usually argue that it's "more feminine" and "clean", which makes me wonder why it's acceptable for men to be "gross". (For the record, hair isn't dirty.)
> ...


the logical reason  to shave your body hair is the same reason to why your shaving your moustache unless you don’t mind walking in the street with your moustache and children and men would start to point there fingers at you and say that lady have a moustache . 

hair on men is so appealing and hair on women is so disgusting , because hair is a manly trait that's why it's look appealing ( but not too much hair ) I have read in some threads that men agreeing that women hair body is disgusting especially back hair . 
Men and women are different and body hair is one of these differs, women over the history are known for there clean silky skin.
It's not your choice to shave your moustache or not, you HAVE to shave it just imagine the world with women walking with a big moustache?????
As I said the reason to shave your body hair is the same reason to why you’re shaving your moustache.

sorry for my bad english.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

There is also a larger INFP and INFJ population on this site, the reading will be skewed regardless.


----------



## You Sir Name (Aug 18, 2011)

Miracles seeker said:


> the logical reason to shave your body hair is the same reason to why your shaving your moustache unless you don’t mind walking in the street with your moustache and children and men would start to point there fingers at you and say that lady have a moustache .


Okay, but that isn't a logical reason, that's a reason based on cultural standards, which in this case lack logic.
And I know of a woman (She's a popular musician) who doesn't shave her mustache. Some people hate her for it, some love her.
There still isn't anything inherently _wrong_ with her choice.



Miracles seeker said:


> hair on men is so appealing and hair on women is so disgusting , because hair is a manly trait that's why it's look appealing ( but not too much hair )


If this is true, that hair on women is something wrong because it is meant for men and men only, then why does it grow? I understand how your argument might hold some validity to it if women _didn't_ naturally grow hair, but we do.
If women were all suddenly without hair removal products, we would all be as hairy as I am. That wouldn't make the women more "manly", because when you do shave, the hair follicles are still under your skin, it's only on the outside that it appears gone.
Symbolic, huh?



Miracles seeker said:


> I have read in some threads that men agreeing that women hair body is disgusting especially back hair .


And in the 1950's, the majority of men all agreed that women were naturally inferior to men, that women were naturally less intelligent, and could only be home-makers, not people of their own. Stating that the opinions of biased men make the idea of body hair on a woman inherently "wrong" is actually wrong itself. Men do not hold the rules for what is right for women, the individual woman does herself.
Otherwise, what's the point in even being a conscious being?



Miracles seeker said:


> Men and women are different and body hair is one of these differs, women over the history are known for there clean silky skin.


Actually, by this statement, you just indirectly said that men and women are the same, the only difference is that women are forced to oppress themselves out of fear of ridicule and basing their choices on the past. My argument stands strong. Thanks, logic.



Miracles seeker said:


> It's not you’re choice to shave your moustache or not, you HAVE to shave it just imagine the world with women walking with a big moustache?????
> As I said the reason to shave your body hair is the same reason to why you’re shaving your moustache.


That would make no sense, as I don't believe that the majority of women naturally grow mustaches. I know I don't, my upper lip is naturally bald.
And if we lived in a society where occasionally women had mustaches, I would feel more comfortable, knowing that people were less judgmental and more peace-oriented than they currently are now. This is a matter as simple as hair removal, and this (your reaction) is the majority's reaction. We humans are in a need for change, and I'm definitely not going to compromise out of fear that some brainwashed people might judge me on my natural appearance.
Choosing to not shave is just a small increment of what I do for peace.



Miracles seeker said:


> sorry for my bad english.


No problem.


----------



## Hosker (Jan 19, 2011)

There might be a small correlation. Seeing as removing hair for women is "the norm", there are likely to be some types who do it without question, as not doing so would be "weird", and some types who question the purpose. Those who question the purpose may not do it if they can't find a good enough reason to do so. Culture has a big impact as well.


----------



## Longdove (Jan 4, 2011)

You Sir Name said:


> That would make no sense, as I don't believe that the majority of women naturally grow mustaches. I know I don't, my upper lip is naturally bald.
> And if we lived in a society where occasionally women had mustaches, I would feel more comfortable, knowing that people were less judgmental and more peace-oriented than they currently are now.


I think for women, hair around the lip area is a little more challenging psychologically, since as you said, that area does tend to be naturally bald, and unlike armpits and legs which women share with men as being areas of hair growth - lip hair in particular is associated with men, and there are a lot of jokes and disfavoured comments that can be thrown at a woman right away for having some excess lip hair, and it can instantly become an object of ridicule by people who would look down on such a woman as perhaps not being feminine enough, or associating that feature with uglyness, and that is very sad to hear.


----------



## Miracles seeker (Dec 10, 2010)

You Sir Name said:


> Okay, but that isn't a logical reason, that's a reason based on cultural standards, which in this case lack logic.
> And I know of a woman (She's a popular musician) who doesn't shave her mustache. Some people hate her for it, some love her.
> There still isn't anything inherently _wrong_ with her choice.
> 
> ...


 and I'm only speaking about Hairy women not little body hair.

so mmmm then if you are comfortable walking in the street with your too much body hair then I congratulate you that you have proven Darwin theory ---humans are monkeys 
HAIR GROWS because of our hormones and it's one of it’s wrong side effects you know our body isn't perfect. 
Let’s see your logic every thing the body do is right? Then why when you sweat you take a shower? It’s just a sweat and it comes from the body then why do I take a shower? Yes this your logic.
and you being comfortable with women wearing big moustache ( which is terrible ) not because it's comfortable because of your laziness to shave( I'M really sorry to say it ).
did you know ( and it's scientifically proven ) that if you don’t shave your arm pit bacteria would live in it ( this is for men and women )and that's why the bad smell comes ( just think about the dirty unhealthy bacteria living in your body ) 
and when you said about the a popular musician who don't shave , I can tell you about a millions actress and musician who shave .
And when you said about women don’t have moustaches, we in the middle east it's a natural thing and it's the first hair that grows on our body . 
And when you said that we have hair under our body because it has a job to do unlike our body hair.
And when you say there is no difference between men are women ( really ) ? loool then if we are so much like each other then why men complains about us women and saying that we are from different planet ? (men from mars women from venus ) women over the years are described as a puzzle sometimes difficult to understand . There are many quote and books which are written by a philosophical people about us women , men love in a different way than us women , we are different but we complete each other perfectly . if we are like each other then why this fuss ? 

I can’t imagine myself having more hair body than my boyfriend. That’s the life men and women are different physiologically and physically, and it's neutral thing men have more body hair and women have less body hair but when it's comes too hairy like men or more, you should see a doctor to check your hormones.
and I'm only speaking about Hairy women not little body hair.

if you disagree it's up to you but that's enough right know and yeah I'm very sorry for my bad english again .


----------



## neologismaker (May 19, 2011)

> If there's any feminist in the vicinity, I would like to throw a question/comment your way: usually, a lot is said about how a male culture has tended to impose certain degrees of beauty-related preferences on women, and when that is cited, such discussions about the need for bras or hair length (head) are thrown in, but do you think that the standard of a woman being shaved is also a male-driven requirement?
> 
> I hope this doesn't diverge away from the initial question of the thread, if so, I apoligize ahead of time, but it sounds like it is relevant since culture and society tend to be brought up.


I'm a feminist and I'm not sure. I've always assumed that hairlessness came out of the body-building boom, when slicked-up wrestlers with chiseled muscles became popular. You can't cover someone in oil when they're covered in hair. I think women ran with this concept because shiny legs attract more attention than normal-looking ones. When skin is "radiating," or "glowing," skin looks healthier. Most weird things people have done to their bodies historically have started with something natural, like glowing skin, that people try to emphasize to an extreme, by shaving and buying weird shiny make-ups and blushes and photo shopping all pictures. 

Basically, I think "fashion" dictates what's attractive and unattractive, and that both men and women adhere to what fashion dictates. It's an industry over-run with women. I read somewhere that the reason it's popular to get a tan is because Coco Chanel spent a little too long in the sun back in the 1920s or something. I don't even know if Coco Chanel was alive in the 1920s, so that could be total urban legend. That fashion is in charge of all the ways we manipulate our bodies to fit a set norm is no urban legend, however.

In other news, I shave, mostly because I like how tight clothing feels, and pantyhose/leggings/skinnies feel itchy when you don't shave. Plus, I'm not sure how to do deodorant correctly without shaving. I don't touch my face. My skin is really sensitive and waxing makes it very, very angry |DDD I'm blond, so if you notice something, you are probably too close to my face anyway.  

... How do you do the deodorant thing without shaving, by the way? How do men do the deodorant thing?


----------



## alionsroar (Jun 5, 2010)

I feel uncomfortable when I remove my hair. It feels unnatural and my skin gets irritated. So in general I don't. But then I don't wear stuff that show my legs or armpits in public. Because some people can't seem to handle it. But I don't see what's so bad about it. It's just hair.

I'm not so sure it's male-driven. The main person who tells me that it's not acceptable for me to be hairy is my mother because she doesn't think it looks good. Maybe I'm trying to rebel against her But she's the one who's always saying she looks ugly. So I don't feel like I can trust her sense of what looks good.


----------



## slyspy (May 18, 2011)

I have extraordinarily hairy legs when I don't shave. My hair can grow back to full length, about the length of my brothers', in two days. It comes to the point where I would have to shave everyday in order to be completely shaven at all times. Even when I did that hair would grow back by the end of the night. So yeah, I don't shave regularly because it is too much of a hassle. That said, I do shave them if I am going to wear shorts that day or if it gets too bad. I only shave a few times over the winter. I shave my armpits, maybe not as regularly as others, though I do it. I don't shave my arms, 'down there', or face. It is the cultural norm where I am to shave armpits and legs so I do what I have to in order to not attract unwanted attention. I had a friend that didn't shave her legs. It wasn't that weird when you got over the initial reaction. Her boyfriend didn't seem to mind.



neoloGismaker said:


> ... How do you do the deodorant thing without shaving, by the way? How do men do the deodorant thing?


The same way you would do it if you didn't have hair..... I'm not sure I know what you mean.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Well I've gone without shaving in the winter time, especially my legs, because it's not like I was dating anyone at that time and the winters can be quite cold in WV, so it just seemed like extra insulation.

However, I also have been known to shave my entire body.


----------



## Schadenfreude (Jul 20, 2010)

....
I shave when I need to.
But I don't usually need to, my hair is too short and fine, you can barely even notice them.


----------



## notfunny (Aug 14, 2011)

pc3000 said:


> I feel uncomfortable when I remove my hair. It feels unnatural and my skin gets irritated. So in general I don't. But then I don't wear stuff that show my legs or armpits in public. Because some people can't seem to handle it. But I don't see what's so bad about it. It's just hair.


Ditto. I only shave my armpits regularly but now for the first time ever I'm growing armpit hair because I've been so out of money I can't buy razors lmao.
I have very pale skin and pretty dark hair. I still don't see how it's bad. It really pisses me of that most people buy into that crap about body hair being bad so I have to hide my body to not offend them. I know I shouldn't care but I'm not confident enough... 

My skin doesn't like hair removal at all. Bikini line is the worst - how on earth do people actually shave down there withouth getting the "lovely" rash and ingrown hair?


----------



## Hastings (Jan 8, 2011)

I think hairy armpits are cute, what does that say about my type?


----------



## Love Wins (Jul 18, 2011)

Lol. I'm a naturally hairy person (It's in my cuban blood. What can I say?). But I live in the U.S. and shaving is considered part of personal hygiene here so I usually don't let my leg hair grow past a little less than half an inch (which is the longest it grows lol).  Okay I do keep my hair shaved in the summer...usually...in the winter I just let myself go. What's the point when you're wearing pants? My friends all get disgusted though. My armpits...never gone for longer than a few weeks cause I like wearing tanktops and shortsleeved shirts. I shave there as little as possible though. Often only once a week...which leaves it rather scragly most of the time haha! But if I wear a tanktop in public I make sure I'm all shaven. That is really all the information I'm going to give about my shaving habits...nuf said!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Nov 6, 2009)

I only really shave in the summer time, or if I am in a serious relationship and/or situation where someone will see my bare legs. If I am single and it is winter time...I just let it go hahaha

I don't shave a lot in general, since I work indoors most of the time, and it is generally chillier than I would like in the summer when they jack up the AC, especially if I am wearing a skirt.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

ericajoy said:


> I do not think this is a male-driven requirement. I think it is a money driven requirement that many, many people now accept with little thought.
> 
> Divergence doesn't bother me at all. I welcome discussion.


Good point here. Status certainly determines beauty standards and then you have people supporting them, buying into them -- which is why it seems males prefer what they prefer, when in reality they are just going along with the standard that was constructed by advertising trying to sell beauty products. Its pretty obvious when you take an objective look at todays unattainable standards. Its not nature, but the opposite -- its spending as much money as possible to fight nature in order to look like an orange rubber emaciated bobblehead.


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

If this thread is meant to pick the MBTI type that stereotypically would be the type not to shave, then I'll go with ENFPs. I think NPs in general may be the dirty hippies who are dirty in protest (kidding!).

As for shaving, I think it's simply a cultural aesthetic standard & a personal preference, and one of less harmful ones at that. I choose to fall in line & I shave, but I'm not grossed out by those women who don't, & I think it's childish to be grossed out by it.


----------



## MCRTS (Jul 4, 2011)

There are worse things in life than body hair. Just sayin'.


----------



## lib (Sep 18, 2010)

Nothing like hairy INTJ women!


----------

